# Wicking!! WTF is going on?



## incredible_hullk (29/10/16)

so guys..this is going to be abit of a vent de stress for me as im feeling quite dof trying to get wicking right without howick falls all over my hohm slice...this has happened 4 times already.

is it me or is wicking getting complicated..i mean why do some of us need to watch videos to wick properly.

it started with the sm25 which i have given up on, petri rta is also tricky (but figured it out) and now...my mage has gotten me sitting in the corner of the study shaking and crying...3 tank fulls dumped all over hohm slice (which is now dead)

azeroth, limitless easy peezy but the new tanks need videos...no come on...i need a phd in liquid dynamics to wick

dislikes/disagrees galore coming but i need to let it out and move on...

thanks peeps


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

@incredible_hullk the big question... are you using Bacon Cotton?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @incredible_hullk the big question... are you using Bacon Cotton?


@Rob Fisher...ud for now but i have given in and will grab some bacon tomorrow even tho im vegetarian...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rob Fisher...ud for now but i have given in and will grab some bacon tomorrow even tho im vegetarian...



OK let's chat once you have rewicked with Cotton Bacon... I was slow to get to Cotton Bacon but there is no question that it's the best wicking material for tanks bar none... and I don't get that cotton taste which I hate...

I'm no coiling and wicking expert and I am having no issues in any of my SM25's at all... all I get is just flavour and more flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/10/16)

cool bananas oom @Rob Fisher...but for now back to youtube videos which doesnt feel right anymore...just wanna coil, wick and vape. so tomorrow its bacon and replacement mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/10/16)

thx for the pep talk advice oom @Rob Fisher...actually contemplated going back to a twisp

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thx for the pep talk advice oom @Rob Fisher...actually contemplated going back to a twisp



I understand exactly where you are coming from @incredible_hullk... been there and have one or two T-Shirts! I have to thank @BigGuy and @Ollie for getting me onto the right track with tanks... and to Wotofo for making the best tank in the history of vaping!


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/10/16)

thx oom @Rob Fisher ..managed to get some bacon from a friend and its wicking like gunpowder fuses on guy fawkes...wow what a difference. thick, fluffy and flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie (29/10/16)

Cotton bacon is amazing. If I can't get my hands on it, it is kendo gold time which is pretty much on par, that stuff is really really good and wicks like a dream. The kendo gold actually tends to last a little longer actually but I like the bacon name

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thx oom @Rob Fisher ..managed to get some bacon from a friend and its wicking like gunpowder fuses on guy fawkes...wow what a difference. thick, fluffy and flavour



Happy Days! Yip Cotton Bacon is the way forward!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/10/16)

and at only R14,000 per kilogram, what's not to like about Cotton Bacon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (30/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> so guys..this is going to be abit of a vent de stress for me as im feeling quite dof trying to get wicking right without howick falls all over my hohm slice...this has happened 4 times already.
> 
> is it me or is wicking getting complicated..i mean why do some of us need to watch videos to wick properly.
> 
> ...


Most times I get the wicking to work but on occasion I get dumped on too,as with my Reaper Plus the other day.So l can relate to your plight.I think I will also take Rob's advice on the cotton bacon.The shop near me carries it so I will stop in and get some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (30/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK let's chat once you have rewicked with Cotton Bacon... I was slow to get to Cotton Bacon but there is no question that it's the best wicking material for tanks bar none... and I don't get that cotton taste which I hate...
> 
> I'm no coiling and wicking expert and I am having no issues in any of my SM25's at all... all I get is just flavour and more flavour.



Spot on brother @Rob Fisher. Leaking atty's became a constant frustration when I started buying/using TC mod tanks. Many of them them leaked constantly so they were tossed aside, incl all 3 SM's (that will be 4 SM's when I pick the one up that was delivered to my mail place today). 

I well know how to wick anything so it "should" work fine, but I was wicking them with the KGD pulled and rolled wicks I had used for years with no issues. Buying 5 10G packets of Cotton Bacon V2 stopped the leaks immediately, and shelved my lifetime supply of KGD. Since every rewick in everything I still vape when it needs it that I use cotton wicks in is being rewicked with the CB V2.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Matuka (30/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I understand exactly where you are coming from @incredible_hullk... been there and have one or two T-Shirts! I have to thank @BigGuy and @Ollie for getting me onto the right track with tanks... and to Wotofo for making the best tank in the history of vaping!


What tank is that Rob?


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/10/16)

Matuka said:


> What tank is that Rob?


@Matuka...serpent mini 25


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

Matuka said:


> What tank is that Rob?



Serpent Mini 25 @Matuka!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/10/16)

I have to agree with Oom Rob here. I suck when it comes to wicking. I always used the plain jap organic cotton sheets. But since switching to bacon ive never had a dry hit or a leak, and I use the SM

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I have to agree with Oom Rob here. I suck when it comes to wicking. I always used the plain jap organic cotton sheets. But since switching to bacon ive never had a dry hit or a leak, and I use the SM



@SmokeyJoe ...week ago wud have said "watever"..today another story..power of bacon realised

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @SmokeyJoe ...week ago wud have said "watever"..today another story..power of bacon realised


I used the think the same thing, thought it was overpriced cotton for hipsters. But ive seen the light

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (31/10/16)

Another point to consider is the intense heat . 
The VG seems to be more viscous when it's hotter.
I have had a few leaks from commercial coils lately and i suspect the heat and more viscous VG. 

Squonking is lovely though.


----------



## Tockit (3/11/16)

Cotton bacon V2 is the tits. You can't go wrong. So @incredible_hulk, how is that mage doing 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Cotton bacon V2 is the tits. You can't go wrong. So @incredible_hulk, how is that mage doing
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


combination of cb and mage is outstanding @Tockit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

